# MKWii Tournament.



## MygL (May 8, 2009)

Hai.

So, Im starting to love MKWii more and more, Im not good but I want to make people more active in MKWii 

So, this is how its going...

NO stages ban
NO characters bans
NO lag
NO hackz

Im weather deciding if make all stages choosen randomly or anyone can pick the one they like, if that happens then if one stage is picked then that stage cannot be picked in that GP

There are going to be *3* GPs

People who *ARE* coming

1.<big><big>*MygL ........... 3008-1157-1492 (MUST ADD)*</big></big>
2.Galen ........... 3566-4694-3426  
3.EYM ............ Already added
4.Silverstorms...4296-3116-9296 
5.Cornymikey....3995-7824-6714 
6.DirtyD............3823-9227-5664 
7.xeladude........4296-7846-8470
8.pokeboy.........
9.Joe.................
10.ryudo...........2836-6107-1993
11.John............1977-9498-8797
12.Travis...........4382-2371-7229

As you can see only 12 people allowed

Back up People

Venom31..........Already added
Bita...................Already added
<big>*<big>
Uhh

</big>*</big><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">







</div>[/b][/big]

If someone doesnt comes to the races then, these people will come

The tournament will be in my room so everyone that is coming, MUST add me

This is how its going to work

There are going to be 3 GPs, so at ALL races you MUST count your points and add them at the end of those 3 GPs to have the total

Prizes (HELL YEAH)

1. 1000 TBT Bells
2. 500 TBT Bells
3. 300 TBT Bells
4. 200 TBT Bells
5. 100 TBT Bellz

I will give mah TBT Bells, I gotz them in the bank so dont ask

If this goes well then I might do one for the Battle mode 

NOTE: If someone disconnects from the room then we will wait for you liek 10 minutes after the GP, If I disconnect, then we'll have to start again =/

Have Fun!


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## MygL (May 8, 2009)

OK! BTW Post your FCs


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> OK! BTW Post your FCs


My bro's on the wii right now, but I'll give you it as soon as I can.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

My code is:

3566-4694-3426


----------



## MygL (May 8, 2009)

Done, is it ok if a guy that isnt from TBT joins?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 9, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Done, is it ok if a guy that isnt from TBT joins?


That should be okay.

Do we have to add everyone on the 12 player list, or do you add them then we just meet up on your game?


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Naah its not necesary, I'll put everyones FC just in case someone wants to...

Just add me that IS obligatory, cause it is going to be at my room =P

Hopefully this is going to go well =S


----------



## MitchHanson (May 9, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Naah its not necesary, I'll put everyones FC just in case someone wants to...
> 
> Just add me that IS obligatory, cause it is going to be at my room =P
> 
> Hopefully this is going to go well =S


any idea what day it's gonna be?


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Until all 12 spots are filled, I'll say =P

Probably by tommorrow more than the half are going to come


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

I'll join, although I'll probably lose.


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

I'll join too! 

My fc is: 3995-7824-6714


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

anyone race?!?


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Sure, I'll be in a bit


----------



## DirtyD (May 9, 2009)

I'm in.  3823-9227-5664


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

ok, so youll make a regional race and ill join?

youre gonna be my second friend on my list. 

3995-7824-6714


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Lol 

My FC

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> My FC
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


gotcha, tell me when youre online and have added both me and DirtyD


----------



## DirtyD (May 9, 2009)

Lol sorry I meant I was in on the tournament


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Lol sorry I meant I was in on the tournament


oh, darn it. no problem, then.


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

ill be in for the tourney ill post my fc soon


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

ME!

My FC will be givven to you later. Just put me down


----------



## DirtyD (May 9, 2009)

I can maybe play with u guys in 45 min.


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

does anyone wanna race with me and xyoh in like a few min?


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

xyoh, are you online yet?


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Lol yeah getting on


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

ill join u guys!


o and my fc is 1161-3884-9272 o and ill be Joey


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> ill join u guys!
> 
> 
> o and my fc is 1161-3884-9272 o and ill be Joey


ok, mine is 3995-7824-6714. xyoh is making the room i think.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

I'll join you guys.


----------



## DirtyD (May 9, 2009)

If still playing when I get back I'll join too


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Wait I thought a Regional race, and lemme erase some people, my friend list is full


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

ur fc, silver?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Turns out I don't have you added, xYoh. Adding you now.

My fc is 4296-3116-9296


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

add me too silver, 3995-7824-6714


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

So, I make room?


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

im on a worldwide race just let me finish that and ill add the rest of u guys


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> So, I make room?


make it.


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

xYoh whats ur fc?


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> xYoh whats ur fc?


its under his avatar


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Silver left us


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

i dont c nothing


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

I'll come. When is it?


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

When I get all 12 players, I'll say time


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

xYoh i added u add me


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

I'll get my FC in a sec.


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

I got pwned.

lets do a worldwide race. u make it, xyoh.


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

WorldWide, too much lag =/

Im going to be in a Regional, everyone come and yeah Ive added yoou pokeboy


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

I cant join for some reason. maybe its cuz i live in US and youre in Mexico


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Lol its regional y'know

And I was with 12 now we're 10 try too join now


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 9, 2009)

xyoh add me ive added you my fc in my post


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

on my way


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Gahh I hate my stupid WiiMote and Nunchuck -_-


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

my nunchuck keeps getting stuck on me. i couldnt move and i was looking behind me.


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Thats why I hate mine, I lost 130 VR thanks to WiiMote and Nunchuck crap, Im done of MKWii for now


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silver left us


I had a good reason.


----------



## Joe (May 9, 2009)

I'm in [:
I'll get my code later.


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Ok! 

And ok Silver...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Getting my code. Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

My FC for Mario Kart Wii is: 4296-7846-8470

My FC.


----------



## djman900 (May 9, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ur fc, silver?


and u said u brawled silver :/


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MKwii fc, not Brawl.


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Cmon people anyone else?


----------



## MygL (May 10, 2009)

Grr, tommorrow I re enter school =/

So.... anyone else? If not then Im going to bring other people.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 10, 2009)

And you don't PM me? </3

I'll join.
Get ready DirtyD. >

FC↓


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

So can we play soon? I don't want to wait until Monday :O


----------



## MygL (May 10, 2009)

Im sure its going to be a weekend, most possibly next one


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 10, 2009)

ill join


----------



## MygL (May 10, 2009)

Ok, FC?


----------



## cornymikey (May 10, 2009)

oh noes! ryudo's participating! i guess there goes 1st place...


----------



## MygL (May 10, 2009)

Of course... NOT!

Its going to be a 12 player so its going to be items spam. anyone else can win


----------



## -Aaron (May 10, 2009)

I'm in, although I'll be one one of the back up people.
Cause I don't know if I can make it.
<------------------FC
Also, I'll be racing with a broken controller. If you happen to notice me randomly fall off, that's my controller acting up.


----------



## MygL (May 10, 2009)

Lol we dont even have the date...

But probably liek 4 of the 12 people arent even coming =/


----------



## cornymikey (May 10, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol we dont even have the date...
> 
> But probably liek 4 of the 12 people arent even coming =/


im sure to come! if its from friday-monday!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 10, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh noes! ryudo's participating! i guess there goes 1st place...


Still though, items can be murder. :/


----------



## cornymikey (May 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, eespecially if you have really low acceleration too


----------



## John102 (May 10, 2009)

OMG, WHY DIDN'T I HEAR ABOUT THIS! ME, I'LL BE A BACKUP! my fc is in my license.


----------



## cornymikey (May 10, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> OMG, WHY DIDN'T I HEAR ABOUT THIS! ME, I'LL BE A BACKUP! my fc is in my license.


are you good?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 10, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you use Daisy.


----------



## cornymikey (May 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh, daisy has high acceleration? 
i just use bowser and the flame runner bike. :/


----------



## John102 (May 10, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, Ryudo put me as number 10 in the TBT ranking, but he wants me to "work my way up" 

im awesome.


----------



## cornymikey (May 10, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, that reminds me. *goes to MKW rankings*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 10, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
You must race against the higher up people.

My main concerns are Silver and DirtyD though.


----------



## John102 (May 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, ryudo, I've been horrible whenever I race you because of items and whatnot, besides, I was going easy on you so you could feel good.


----------



## MygL (May 10, 2009)

Ok! John youre on, I got in mind 3 people in the "People who ARE Coming" list that arent coming =/

So yeah youre practically in =P


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 10, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you.


----------



## MygL (May 10, 2009)

Ok! Since we're full, how about, this Saturday, I mean the one thats coming?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 10, 2009)

I guess I'll join as a back-up since this is full...


----------



## cornymikey (May 10, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ok! Since we're full, how about, this Saturday, I mean the one thats coming?


yeah sure


----------



## MygL (May 10, 2009)

Woot! This is going awesome!

We are full and got 3 back ups

Still deciding time =/

Since Joe, Silver and DirtyD are mostly in the morning, how about liek 2 PM or so....


----------



## cornymikey (May 10, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Woot! This is going awesome!
> 
> We are full and got 3 back ups
> 
> ...


well, its saturday, nobody has school. that time should be fine.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 10, 2009)

****
I can't be here most of saturday.
Can you make it at 11AM EST?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Woot! This is going awesome!
> 
> We are full and got 3 back ups
> 
> ...


You gotta tell us your time zone <_<


----------



## MygL (May 10, 2009)

Im Lazy, Im going to put it tommorrow

@ryudo: I dont know ... I wake up at 3 PM max, sometimes at 2PM, I'll see if 11 AM is good for me... Wait EST? I think thats 2 hours ahead for me, its gonna be 9 AM for meh D=


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muhahahaha! 

We're gonna Blue shell spam ya >


----------



## cornymikey (May 11, 2009)

anyone race in regional w/ me? (or brawl)


----------



## John102 (May 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> ****
> I can't be here most of saturday.
> Can you make it at 11AM EST?


I CANNOT be there at 11-1:00, I have golf lessons........

2:00 sounds fine.


----------



## MygL (May 11, 2009)

Mhmm, maybe Sunday? 

...


----------



## cornymikey (May 11, 2009)

anyone race? and sundays okaayyyy, i think.


----------



## MygL (May 11, 2009)

Im going to go on MKWii in about 1 hour or so...

Lawlz


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> ****
> I can't be here most of saturday.
> Can you make it at 11AM EST?


Are you kidding? That's 8 AM for me.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 11, 2009)

Sunday plox.
You can't have a tournament without me. o:<


----------



## MygL (May 11, 2009)

Hmm ok Sunday it is.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

OoOoOh
can i join?


----------



## MygL (May 11, 2009)

Sure, I got you added so no need of posting your FC

Its going to be this Sunday, I think 2 PM, Mountain Time (My Time)

I need help if this time is good?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

i cant play til 6pm my time (pacific) :-/
i think it's 7 pm for you


----------



## MygL (May 11, 2009)

Hmm, well we'll see about that when DirtyD, Joe and Silver get on since they got way to different times zones


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 11, 2009)

Try to get a time that'll have the most people I guess.


----------



## MygL (May 11, 2009)

Uhmm yes ryudo Im trying that, lol.

Theyre on mostly in morning so it may be in the morning of our time...


----------



## Hub12 (May 12, 2009)

Anyone wanna raceee?


----------



## MygL (May 14, 2009)

=/

ryudo I got other 2 people that, wont make it on Sunday... (I think 1 of them MIGHT come)

I dont know what to do now...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 14, 2009)

I can get one more person if you want.
He's as good as me.


----------



## MygL (May 14, 2009)

No thanks... Lemme see... ...


----------



## cornymikey (May 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> No thanks... Lemme see... ...


rock paper scissors with your mom to decide.


----------



## MygL (May 14, 2009)

pokeboy, J-Rod, FC?


----------



## Plopz? (May 14, 2009)

I would join the tourney, but I don't have MKWii =O


----------



## MygL (May 15, 2009)

Plopz? said:
			
		

> I would join the tourney, but I don't have MKWii =O


Uhmm ok...

pokeboy, J-Rod... FC?

This IS going to be in Sunday... I dont know.... Liek 2PM Mountain time... I'll put times infront page in case someone dont know their time zones


----------



## MygL (May 15, 2009)

Ughh I dont know what to do now...

Arrghh People (The ones that are on) when should I make this Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## MygL (May 15, 2009)

2 - 1 To make it Saturday

Im on Regional race if anyone wants to come


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 15, 2009)

Well I'm fine with Saturday if it's later. :/
Like 5 EST


----------



## MygL (May 15, 2009)

>.< Neither Joe, DirtyD or Silver had even looked at this thread anymore... 

And theyre the reason Im tryign to make this in the Morning... Uhh What now?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 15, 2009)

never mind.

I can play Sunday, but Saturday I'll be mostly busy.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 16, 2009)

that's 1 PM Pacific time for me! PM me half and hour in advance so I don't forgot mmmkay.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 16, 2009)

I.  Vsing Joe so i ono


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> >.< Neither Joe, DirtyD or Silver had even looked at this thread anymore...
> 
> And theyre the reason Im tryign to make this in the Morning... Uhh What now?


Make it midday? o:
I'll be back in about five hours.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 16, 2009)

If people don't give their friend code then we just use the back-up people


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 16, 2009)

Take me off the back-up list, I don't wanna be in this anymore sorry!


----------



## MygL (May 16, 2009)

Ok, ToadKart.... 

So, some people are on... What do I do?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ok, ToadKart....
> 
> So, some people are on... What do I do?


PM everyone?


----------



## MygL (May 16, 2009)

Oh not that, I mean, we do this today?


----------



## cornymikey (May 16, 2009)

i thought it was on sunday.


----------



## MygL (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, but some cant make it in Sunday, and I dont know...


----------



## MygL (May 16, 2009)

Ok its midday and I dont think many people are on so....

I guess this is going to be tommorrow =/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 16, 2009)

:/
Tomorrow it is. o:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 16, 2009)

:O

:/


----------



## MitchHanson (May 16, 2009)

PM everyone reminding them about it.


----------



## MygL (May 16, 2009)

Sure thing!


----------



## MygL (May 16, 2009)

Done, hope they remember


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Done, hope they remember


You don't PM me? :O
*feels neglected*
:'(


----------



## MygL (May 16, 2009)

Pfft, I know ryudo that you dont forget


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

What time today?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Hey. o:
I'll be back in 40ish minutes.


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Ok

I guess this is going to be when most people are on D=

Lets see how many we got...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Back. o:


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Ok, Im waiting for someone, everyone thats in this tournament please post


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Post. :]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

*is posting*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Yay, so three people so far. o:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Post!


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Guiz starting in 30 min or so, I gotta do something first


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

K


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

I'll be brawling until then.
If I'm not here, tell Hub to text me.


----------



## cornymikey (May 17, 2009)

sorry, i cant play, im sick. :I


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Well xyoh is afk...


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

I saw xYoh on Brawl...


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Im on an Epic tourney xD

Ok, Im almost done =P


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Hmm...
So how many people do we have?
Hub, you're in right?


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> So how many people do we have?
> Hub, you're in right?


I forgot to sign up....

Hub12 join yes?


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Yeah we got liek wut 5 people >.<

Anyone can join this thing now =P


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeah we got liek wut 5 people >.<
> 
> Anyone can join this thing now =P


Hub12  holds a PK Thunder to xYoh's head

I join yes?


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Yes Hub, that was a yes, lol


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

Hey Hey Hey xYoh.

When shall we start?


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

In a little, Im in the losers Bracket so it wont take long =P


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Go lose now!!! >


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

HURRY D:


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

Have you added me yet? It says were not friends...


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I had, orrr lemme see when I get on


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Have you added me yet? It says were not friends...


 ^


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had, orrr lemme see when I get on


^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry Miguel.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

I'm still here.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Anyone wanna race while we wait for Miguel?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm still here.


Or are you? o.0


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at self*

Yep still here.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

*hopes xyoh will soon lose* =D


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

LOSE ALREADY!!!!!!


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Ok those guys were taking too long for 1 match <_< 

So Im getting on MKWii


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot Miguel.

They just started the family barbeque.

I won't be able to compete any longer then 2 races.


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

OMG WAIT FOR ME. 2 more minutes please?


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Yesz, rooms up and I think I got everyone added


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Says your offline.

In an nutshell, your tourney failed :l


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

I'm in the room now, genius <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

It says he's off Nintendo WFC, genius. 

Sorry Miguel, but you planned the tourney...bad.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

Then how am I in the MKW room with him, genius?


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

WAIT FOR ME

*Gets On Mkw*


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

Says were not friends


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Then how am I in the MKW room with him, genius?


Because you are on hallucinigens.

So is Joe.


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

I'm in the room.


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Galen are you Alecks? Or something like that?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

No I am...


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Galen are you Alecks? Or something like that?


I'm Galen...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the person who came onto TBT and said they were "Unbeatable" at Brawl.


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Ok Im closing the room for a sec to check if I got everyon added


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

And I'm Alecks.

Together, Mighty Mouse forms


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

I'm coming now!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on hallucinigens too.
Also, it was propaganda, most of the time, if you say you suck, no one comes.

Its a fact, I've studied it.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I'm coming now!!!


If I buy you a computer, will you let me win?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let you win if I can get in at all..

FINALLY, you are connecting with mine.

EDIT: Nvm, he just went off :/


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Yes I got you Galen and Xeladud are you the Alecks guy?

Uhh, lemme re enter to WiFi


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

Actually Silver, I'm the best at brawl on TBT


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yes I got you Galen and Xeladud are you the Alecks guy?
> 
> Uhh, lemme re enter to WiFi


Said that before.

Yes, I am.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

Were friends now


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Galen it says youre offline =/

I didnt read it xeladude


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

K, dude.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But saying you are the best is going to attract the attention of the best. 

And if the best win (like they should) , well, you know.....


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

Lalala....


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart tactic amirite?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really....

You have a bigger chance of losing than winner, and if you lose your reputation goes down the tiolet.


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Starting choose any stage you want


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

Finally! I will win!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I care for my rep on the internet?


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

DK summit


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

3rd =D


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Remeber to count the points you get!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Haxx? I beat firewolf45...


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

SECOND TO LAST! WHAT NOW LOSERS xDD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> SECOND TO LAST! WHAT NOW LOSERS xDD


I got in front of you though, I remember.


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

4th


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Grr, almost got ryudo


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

6th D:


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

yyayy 2nd,


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

*censored.3.0* those damn cheap items. >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* those damn cheap items. >_>


Agreed


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Hax!


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

2nd place


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

7th baby YEAH!


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

5th...


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

....WHAT THE HELL?!

O_O

I got a Bullet Bill.

I was in third when I past the finish line. And I got LAST PLACE. WHAT THE *censored.3.0*?


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

xYoh the only hacker here is me.
But I am NOT Hacking now
I don't hack online, & haven't done it in ages


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Youre counting your points right?


----------



## FITZEH (May 17, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Lol everyone vs ryudo xD!


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

I was 3rd 
& I got 5th :|


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I'm in!


Too lae. :x


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I was 3rd
> & I got 5th :|


I was 2nd. And I got third.


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

This is pissing me off now.
3rd - 6th


----------



## FITZEH (May 17, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok  
:huh:


----------



## John102 (May 17, 2009)

hmmm, so it's too late for me to come in I guess?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

I had to quit/.

Family barbeque

Thanks Miguel 

>_>


----------



## FITZEH (May 17, 2009)

Is there more soon?


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

Colm you'd get owned like I am being ):<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

I could stand a chance if all items were off :l
And if everyone picked automatic like me.


----------



## John102 (May 17, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> yyayy 2nd,


joe got second? that means I would've got first.


----------



## FITZEH (May 17, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Colm you'd get owned like I am being ):<


TY!   :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## FITZEH (May 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And i would of beat Joe!


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

I left. I did *censored.2.0*.
Altogether scored I got...
28.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

W00t! I got 1st in one race!

Take that Ruydo!

24+36=60 I think that's right.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. 

God thats pissin me off


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Rooms up iif anyone wants to join that I got added


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes.
> 
> God thats pissin me off


How the hell did you come second in the first GP?!?!?!!?


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes. Let's wait three minutes.
> 
> God thats pissin me off


Hehehhe. Lemme do a few more then.


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Please stop that spam -_-


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, Bullet Bill at teh end


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Please stop that spam -_-


Fien......After ONE more. xDD Just kidding....


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Can we start  so it stops -_-.


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Can we start  so it stops -_-.


IT WON'T STOP.

Owait. Now it did.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

Have fun guys.

I have to go.


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Have fun guys.
> 
> I have to go.


Same here.

Because MKW hates me. xD


----------



## Pokeman (May 17, 2009)

i cant play, my brother has my wii.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

28+13+18= 59 pts


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

That.. wasn't really fun.
Or organized..


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

I just played for fun. :L


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

26 + 38 + 41 = 105 

ryudo is going to get higher >.<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

I took pics and can tally up scores but the important thing is... I won. :O

55+36+48=139


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I took pics and can tally up scores but the important thing is... I won. :O
> 
> 55+36+48=139


Congrats you thieving rich bell owner.

Mind sharing since  I let you win?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the past three days I've seen your posts and for the past three days you have annoyed me so no.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take that as a "maybe, but I love you"

Sorry, I don't love you back :O

Yes, I'm the most immature guy you'll meet here.

Going now, see ya.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

So I'm third


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

These are all the scores...

ryudo - 139
Me - 105 
Silver - 60 
Galen - 59
Joe - 28

These were all that I read here, post if something is wrong here or your point total...


----------



## cornymikey (May 17, 2009)

and so ryudo gets even more bells. :I


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Lol yeah, please post your scores before I give the Bells...


----------



## MitchHanson (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> These are all the scores...
> 
> ryudo - 139
> Me - 105
> ...


SILVER!!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 17, 2009)

I got...

25 i think.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

xYoh, did you give yourself 500 TBT bells? xD


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Lol no....

I cant find my ID. D=


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 17, 2009)

I will Join.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol no....
> 
> I cant find my ID. D=


Your ID is : 4012664


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 17, 2009)

You here xYoh ?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Lol @ alain's spam.
You might want to bother to check recent posts. xP


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

Can you like stop posting every single minute? >_>


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

Yes, and this is already over

Thanks for telling me my ID, where do you find it?


----------



## -Aaron (May 17, 2009)

Crap. I missed the tourney. Damn you S4!!!!! D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yes, and this is already over
> 
> Thanks for telling me my ID, where do you find it?


The last part of the URL of your profile.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolz.

And I only did 2 GPs.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned.


----------

